# Denver, NC Skinny Shepherd



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

From an email I received:

Just got great news from Jack at Lincoln County Animal Control..... all the animals can go to foster! If you are a rescue please help and pass the word along to other rescues. Rescues ONLY! These animals need vet work. They cannot be adopted out yet but all things indicate that they will be able to be soon. Many pure breed dogs (Dachshunds, Shih Tzu's, Chi's, Huskies, German Shepherds, Min Pin, Rat Terriers, Beagles) and of course wonderful mutts. Cats and Bunnies galore also. Chickens, ducks and other birds. Please pass the word! 

See here for more info:

http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/14438/NC/US/


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Here is more info:

Dear Charlotte region Rescues and Animal Lovers ~

VOLUNTEERS NEEDED to help care for ANIMALS CONFISCATED FROM HOARDER
STARTING FRIDAY, AUG 29th ~ PLEASE COME IF YOU CAN HELP BETWEEN 8 AM and 10 PM.

Well, this is news I know you don't want to hear because the last thing we need more of in this region is more homeless animals. Most of you have seen the news over the past 2 days about the animals seized by authorities from the private residence in Denver, NC. 

The final count of the number of animals seized from this hoarder has NOT been finalized, but as of tonight, there were 393 animals accounted for and they are not done doing inventory. So far the types of animals include: dogs, cats, goats, guinea pigs, chickens, ducks, llamas, etc...

Many of the animals are not in good shape and are being evaluated and treated by vets on-site. They are being held for the next 2-4 weeks at an abandoned factory in Ranlo, NC (Denver proper). The building the animals are being temporarily housed is an abandoned factory building owned by R-ANELL (a mobile home factory). There is no street # on the building, but there is a BB&T bank and Baptist church across the street. Below is a link to the BB&T, but PLEASE DO NOT GO into the bank. Look across the street when you get there and you will see the old R-ANELL factory. 

Please check in at the front door so they can assign you to help if you are able to do so. 

Here are the closest directions: 3560 N Highway 16, Denver, NC 28037
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF...888415607365776

(You will see two gates at the front of the factory. One will be locked the other will be open. There should be some type of security or check in there. Just follow cars and park in the factory parking lot. 

They are in dire need of volunteers who are experienced with handling animals to help care for them at this holding facility in many different ways throughout the next 2-4 weeks until they can be moved into foster care or permanent home. 

They are also in need of the following items:
dog food, cat food, litter, towels, paper towels, leashes, collars, bedding for pets, clean up supplies, etc....Please do not bring opened bags of pet food. 

If you are able to volunteer some time to help, please just come anytime between 8 a.m. and 10 p.m. starting Friday, August 29th. 

If you have any questions, please call our director, Ron Simons, at 704-533-0864 or email me.

Links to some of the stories that ran yesterday before the total # of animals was counted:

http://www.thecarolinascoop.com/authoritiesseizeanimals.html 
http://www.charlotteobserver.com/275/story/152415.html 
http://news14.com/content/local_news/598729/hundreds-of-animals-taken-from-home/Default.aspx 
http://www.wbtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=8903311 

Thank you to all those who have donated or loaned some of your crates and carriers. As you can see from the photos, they have been put to good use.

God help us all,

Erin Powell
Board of Directors
SPCA ALLIANCE
P.O. Box 30484
Charlotte, NC 28230
704-714-4288
http://www.spcaalliance.com (web & PAY PAL donation link)


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

The pic is blurry and yet I can still tell that this GSD is just skin and bones!! Poor baby- probably starved often!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

Any updates on these seized critters???


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

BUMP!

Lori....did you find out if there is more than one shep there? I know at one point there was a question of at least three...and that was well before the total numbers were realized...

Sue


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Any word on the GSDs?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Any more information about these poor dogs?


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

We received another update and Sinclair emailed them asking for more specifics on how many other gsd's and conditions, temp, etc. Will let you know as we hear...


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Any news?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HilaryAny news?


Yes, any?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

There are three of them, and they are all in the Non-urgent section, but still neet rescues to step up for them. *<span style="color: #FF0000">They are not available for adoption, rescue only.</span>* Here are the threads:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=801133&page=4#Post801133

<a href="http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=801056&page=4#Post801056" target="_blank">[/url] 

</a> 

Sorry, can't get this link thing th play nice.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

The last one:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=801104&page=4#Post801104


----------

